# Introducting Cheddar Cheez (UK)



## joannfaith (Jan 14, 2016)

Hi, it's nice to meet you all. I am Jo and I am in the UK.

This is my little guy Cheddar who is a blue self buck and is about 9 weeks old now. He came from a breeder so he is very tame and friendly.

I love him so much


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

Hello and welcome

Lovely boy


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi and welcome.


----------



## NexivRed (Nov 8, 2015)

He's gorgeous! Hello from the UK too


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

:welcome1


----------



## Zamwyn (Apr 29, 2015)

Hello and welcome! Congrats on your new little boy.


----------

